# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihm per detyrat ne Visual Basic!

## menbosi

Pershendetje per the gjith antaret a ka mundesi ndokush me mi zgjidh qito 7 detyra se nuk po muj i bi ne fije si bahen ne qoft se ndokush me kish ndihmu ju kisha falenderu kaloni mir ju pershendes te gjithve.

----------

